# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ходить гарбуз по городу (обережно, трафік!).

## Zaya

Ходить гарбуз по городу, 
Питається свого роду:
— Ой, чи живі, чи здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові? 
Обізвалась жовта диня,
Гарбузова господиня:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвались огірочки,
Гарбузові сини й дочки:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвалася морквиця,
Гарбузовая сестриця:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвались буряки,
Гарбузові свояки:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвалась бараболя,
А за нею і квасоля:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвався старий біб:
— Я піддержав увесь рід!
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові!   

> *барабóля,* і, _ж., діал._ Картопля.

 *Завантажити аудіофайл* можна на офиційному сайті видавництва «А-БА-БА-ГА-ЛА-МА-ГА». Існує ще один варіант цього вірша:  
Пісня про гарбуза  _(З народного)_ 
Ходить гарбуз по городу, 
Питається свого роду:
— Ой, чи живі, чи здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові? 
Обізвалась жовта диня,
Гарбузова господиня:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвались огірочки,
Гарбузові сини й дочки:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвалась морковиця,
Гарбузовая сестриця:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвались буряки,
Гарбузові свояки:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвалась бараболя,
А за нею і квасоля:
— Іще живі, ще здорові
Всі родичі гарбузові! 
Обізвався старий біб:
— Я задержав увесь рід!
Ой ти, гарбуз, ти перістий,
Із чим тебе будем їсти? 
— Миска пшона, шматок сала — 
От до мене вся приправа! 
(«Дзвінок з минулого», Київ, видання «Веселка», 1991)   

> *перíстий,* а, е. 2. Який має неоднорідне забарвлення; смугастий, строкатий.

 Ноти є тут (обережно, трафік!): 

```
http://www.proridne.com/pisni/ХОДИТЬ%20ГАРБУЗ%20ПО%20ГОРОДУ.html
```

----------


## Zaya

Дійові особи)):      гарбуз
гарбýз, -á _ч._     диня
дúня, -і _ж._     огірок
огірóк, -ркá _ч._     морква
мóрква, -и _ж._     буряк
буря´к, -á _ч._       картопля, _діал._ бараболя
картóпля, -і _ж._
барабóля, -і _ж._       квасоля
квасóля, -і _ж._     біб
біб, бóбу _ч._

----------


## Zaya

Словник з назвами овочів ГорОдина.xls можна взяти у скриньці hledat(равлик-павлик)yandex.ru, пароль ukrajinshtina. Відкривається програмою Excel, можна й до Lingvo Tutor підключити.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Интересно, зачем выкинули последнюю строфу. С ней больше смысла.

----------


## Zaya

Жвава народна пісня, в тексті якої також є назви овочів: http://video.i.ua/user/1229215/13059/64036/  *На городі чорна редька* 
На городі чорна редька,
Чорна редька, чорна редька.
На барабані грає Петька,
Ой, як гарно, мамо, грає. 
Приспів:
Ой, мамо, що буде,
Як він мене не візьме,
Як він мене не візьме,
Ой що буде!
Ой, мамо, що буде,
Як він мене не візьме,
Як він мене не візьме,
Ой-ой-ой! 
На городі жовта диня,
Жовта диня, жовта диня.
Буду гарна господиня,
Господиня буду гарна. 
Приспів 
На городі огірочки,
Огірочки, огірочки.
Будуть в мене сини й дочки,
Сини й дочки в мене будуть. 
Приспів 
На городі помідори,
Помідори, помідори.
Будуть в мене щастя й доля,
Щастя й доля в мене будуть. 
Приспів  Ну так що, візьмеш чи ні? 
Приспів 
Знайшла ще один варіант тексту, геть відмінний від цього: http://dreamfood.com.ua/forum/topic_96#post-1
Дійсно, у куплеті зі словом «доля» краще звучить рядок «На городі в нас квасоля». Відео, на жаль, нема.

----------


## Zaya

чорна редька
рéдька, -и _ж._     помідор
помідóр, -а _ч._     цибуля
цибýля, -і _ж._ 
До речі, головного героя казки Джанні Родарі Le avventure di Cipollino в українському перекладі звати Цибуліно.   ::     
Текст (переклад Анатолія Іллічевського): http://www.ae-lib.org.ua/texts/rodari__ ... _ua.htm#01

----------

